# Never compare yourself with people with no SA



## vold (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi all,

Never compare yourself with people with no SA. Think about it, if these people had your SA they would be acting exactly the same as you. It's not fair to compare like that.. :banana


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

vold said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Never compare yourself with people with no SA. Think about it, if these people had your SA they would be acting exactly the same as you. It's not fair to compare like that.. :banana


 :agree


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

how about not making comparisons to anyone, who is to say that anyone has it better than the next.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:agree this is one of the big pitfalls into depression for me, always comparing myself to others, I'm slowly getting rid of the habit and it's been very helpful.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Great reminder Vold.
I'll just immediately trash those X-mas family newsletters about the super achievements of the kids in the family!
( I really am happy for their successes. I just feel bad that my own acheivements look lackluster beside a masters degree. I want to write, I took a class and stayed til the end even though I was dying inside.)


----------



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

This is so true. Never compare yourself to anyone.


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

its true and i agree but its so hard to not compare yourself when you see others enjoying themselves together.


----------



## Chameleon (Aug 12, 2006)

Hmm I like that...


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

great advice, it will never get you anywhere to compare yourself to others PERIOD. Stay focused on what you like and what you can offer to the world.


----------



## rsvprsvp (Aug 16, 2006)

Great advice, but . . . it's been my experience that my brain tells me this is true, but my emotions make it very hard to follow.

Not everyone has the same DNA. Recently, and many other times, I've seen other people so at ease and carefree that they're smiling, outgoing and apparently have no problem being that way.

To me, it's easier said than done.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Very good advice. I always compare my personality to that of my boyfriend's and it just eats me up sometimes and makes me feel horrible. And well, that's just not helpful at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, I'm starting to realize that comparing yourself to others basically is like wanting to be like everyone else....I find that pretty disturbing.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Agree, but it's a very hard habbit to break.


----------



## jms42 (May 15, 2006)

It's almost like comparing apples and oranges. 
We're whichever one tastes better.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

I never would have thought to compare SA to apples (or oranges). :b 
Or is that comparing apples and oranges again. I think it would be close to comparing tomatoes and apples. Both similar, but tomatoes are considered a vegetable...wait where did fruit come from.


----------



## B_Mamba (Sep 9, 2004)

That's very wise, comparison is so ugly. Everyone is beautiful and special in their own way. Comparison only diminishes it.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

If you're going to compare yourself to someone, compare yourself to a starving child in Africa, or someone stuck in a war torn country and try to remember how blessed you really are.


----------

